# Spannungswandler Temp?



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne Wissen, wie warm die Spannungswandler auf meinem MoBO werden dürfen?


----------



## X3N05 (20. Mai 2012)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Aber die Spawas werden manchmal schon verdammt heiß. Worauf zielt deine Frage denn genau ab? Also wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Ich meine ich bin am Ocen, da das MoBo schon recht warm ist (31.5°C ohne Oc) und ich mit Oc schon 36°C hatte, würde ich gerne wissen, ab wann die Spannungswandler beschädigt werden


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

bis 100°C halten die meist aus. also keine sorge


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank

Ach eine Frage noch: Ab welcher Temperatur geht die Lebensdauer merklich zurück? Mein Brett sollte noch etwas halten


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

Über 100°C ist nicht schlimm für die SpaWas, aber die Kondensatoren  drumherum mögen die hohe Umgebungstemperatur sicherlich nicht und altern  im Zeitraffer.

Wie immer gilt: umso kühler desto besser.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Na dann heisst es Temps niedrig halten


----------



## Superwip (20. Mai 2012)

36°C? Das ist sehr wenig. Wo gemessen? Am Kühlkörper?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

MoBo Temp, ich guck mal, ich hab die Temp beim Video gucken erreicht, im Idle sind es so meist 31°


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

wenn die 36 grad stimmen, habe wir sogar sehr gute temps. spawas halten 90 bis 100 grad aus, manche sogar drüber.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Mein Mugen 3 leistet also gute Arbeit


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

alles im grünen bereich


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Nochmals Danke


----------

